# Even More Xen Security Advisories



## Geek (Mar 31, 2015)

Xen is not so Zen lately.... smoke 'em if you got 'em.

 

*Official Links:*

http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-125.html

http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-126.html

http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-127.html


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 31, 2015)

I keep on getting e-mails every other day with advisories. Crazy. 

- Daniel


----------

